
Backyard beekeeping in Japan - Ultramanoid
https://www.japantimes.co.jp/life/2019/07/13/environment/hive-activity-tapping-buzz-backyard-beekeeping/
======
mattpk
"Whereas refined sugar converts to fat, honey typically converts to energy"

Come on journalism

~~~
siphon22
Yeah, I can't believe they would forget that it's _activated honey_ that
converts to energy. Normal honey acts the same as sugar pretty much.

------
reaperducer
I didn't even know that urban beekeeping was a thing outside of hotels and
fancy restaurants until recently.

It turns out there are over 400 registered beekeepers and over 1,700 hives in
the Chicago area: [https://www.chicagoarchitecture.org/2019/06/27/city-has-a-
be...](https://www.chicagoarchitecture.org/2019/06/27/city-has-a-bee-in-its-
bonnet-over-west-side-apiary/)

------
throw0101a
Interesting design that's being crowd-funded that has a chimney to reduce
human-bee interaction to help with stinging risk:

* [https://kottke.org/19/07/a-small-simple-hive-designed-for-ur...](https://kottke.org/19/07/a-small-simple-hive-designed-for-urban-beekeeping)

~~~
lostlogin
Stings are last on my list of reasons I’d want to change their flight paths,
as they really don’t seem to get to grumpy with people passing by. It’s quite
disconcerting when they bump into an eye/ear/head though. Having them crap on
the neighbours washing is the main urban issue I think, but good luck changing
where they want to go. Fortunately most people don’t seem to recognise what
the yellow splodges are.

~~~
splittingTimes
This!

My neighbor two house apart from ours had beehives. Through a nifty arragement
of his shrubs and bushes he achieved the same effect as in this new bee-box
and had his bees go up when leaving the hive. Their flight path was a parabel
and they came down again in our yard.

In spring time you could not hang any cloth outside. It would get swarmed with
the bees as they were clearing out the poo of their hive that they had
accumulated over the winter period. It was such a mess. Every frigging spring.

~~~
lostlogin
If your neighbours were smart, they’d give you lots of honey. This arrangement
has a long history of keeping neighbours happy. It’s a straight win and honey
isn’t short - the new season is fast approaching for me, and there is still
around 100kgs in the kitchen.

------
meruru
>These large mammals are attracted to a hive by not only the honey in the
combs, but also a colony’s eggs, larvae and pupae — and even the bees
themselves. In one fell swoop, a colony can disappear.

Wow can you imagine swallowing a bee nest whole? I imagine that must do
considerable damage to the stomach.

------
samfriedman
Pretty sure if I found one of my hives covered in those giant hornets, it
would be time to find a new backyard hobby.

~~~
bitwize
Asian giant hornets ain't nothing to fuck with. Their stings can kill a man --
and if just one makes it into a hive it can turn the hive into a scene from
insect Attack On Titan. Japanese honeybees can deal with one hornet -- with
considerable casualties -- but if it brings friends the whole colony is
fucked. European honeybees -- fucked from the beginning.

~~~
pvaldes
there is always a bigger fish

